# Starting our first ICSI cycle any day now! Any success stories to keep me hopeful?



## valentine1

Signed all the forms, booked an appt to learn how to administer the drugs tomorrow and as soon as my period shows in the next couple of days (hopefully for the last time in 9 months!) I begin my antagonist ICSI cycle! So damn excited! Really thought he'd put me on a long protocol and it would be ages or at least make me wait until my cycle end of March but he didn't! 

I know it doesn't always work first time and I'm not getting my hopes up, but fingers crossed! If not will do a second cycle in May! At least it's feeling real now!

I feel lighter even though I know hubby & I are about to go through the hardest thing we've ever been through! Here's to a roller coaster of emotions :)

Any first time ICSI success stories? Would love to hear them!!!


----------



## valentine1

Bump! Any success stories at all?


----------



## Mommyagain

I had a good outcome as far as ICSI goes. We had 21 eggs retrieved, 18 were mature, and out of the 18 all fertilized with ICSI!!! We had five make it blastocyst and we froze them and then we had two 8 celled embies we put back into my uterus. I did get pregnant but it turned out to be a chemical. I just did an FET with two of my frozen embies and I go tomorrow for my beta to see if I am pregnant. :)


----------



## valentine1

Mommyagain said:


> I had a good outcome as far as ICSI goes. We had 21 eggs retrieved, 18 were mature, and out of the 18 all fertilized with ICSI!!! We had five make it blastocyst and we froze them and then we had two 8 celled embies we put back into my uterus. I did get pregnant but it turned out to be a chemical. I just did an FET with two of my frozen embies and I go tomorrow for my beta to see if I am pregnant. :)

They're great numbers, good work :) and goodluck hope you're pregnant!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck with your icsi cycle! I started my cycle on 30th dec - antagonist protocol. It was a real roller coaster and I was petrified of needles which made it a lot harder! Looking back it really wasn't all that bad! I just focused on each little step, one day at a time. Egg retrieval was difficult - I actually had to have two egg retrievals on two separate days...which is highly unusual! Eventually collected 9 eggs, of which 7 were suitable for icsi. Three survived to say 3 and we had two transferred in mid jan. got my bfp on 30th jan! Still can't believe it worked first time, especially since with my first egg retrieval there weren't any eggs! 

Stay positive. Fingers crossed for u!


----------



## valentine1

highhopes2013 said:


> Good luck with your icsi cycle! I started my cycle on 30th dec - antagonist protocol. It was a real roller coaster and I was petrified of needles which made it a lot harder! Looking back it really wasn't all that bad! I just focused on each little step, one day at a time. Egg retrieval was difficult - I actually had to have two egg retrievals on two separate days...which is highly unusual! Eventually collected 9 eggs, of which 7 were suitable for icsi. Three survived to say 3 and we had two transferred in mid jan. got my bfp on 30th jan! Still can't believe it worked first time, especially since with my first egg retrieval there weren't any eggs!
> 
> Stay positive. Fingers crossed for u!

Wow congratulations! That is amazing!!! I am not scared of needles but I am scared of doing it wrong, i did my 1st last night - antagonist protocol too, and even after I'd finished I worried that maybe the syringe wasn't in properly lol. 

That's crazy about the 2 egg retrieval, but hey look what it got you :) have you had your first scan?

I'm so nervous that I won't even get to egg retrieval and will get ohss or something and I'm hoping so much that everything just goes smoothly and that I can have some luck like you did :)


----------



## Mommyagain

I was always paranoid too after I took my shots. I would check and double check and really take my time and I would still doubt myself.:dohh: I have and have always had a huge needle phobia but honestly as hard as doing the injections can be, the tww was WAY worse. For me it is the worst part because you have done everything you can pretty much and all you can do is wait for your beta. :wacko:

My beta was negative but I have two frosty babies left so I have one last shot and I am going to take it.

Good Luck Hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## ArmyMomma

Happy for ya Valentine1. Keep us updated.
My cycle just started yesterday so we have now stepped onto the roller coaster for the first time. I am happy I found this post now I can watch for success stories. YAY! And it will hopefully keep me from going insane!


----------



## valentine1

Mommyagain said:


> I was always paranoid too after I took my shots. I would check and double check and really take my time and I would still doubt myself.:dohh: I have and have always had a huge needle phobia but honestly as hard as doing the injections can be, the tww was WAY worse. For me it is the worst part because you have done everything you can pretty much and all you can do is wait for your beta. :wacko:
> 
> My beta was negative but I have two frosty babies left so I have one last shot and I am going to take it.
> 
> Good Luck Hun!!! :hugs:

Oh yes I am already wondering how ill get through the 2ww, how funny that the part where you don't have to do anything is the hardest, it's kind of ironic! 

That sucks that your beta was negative :( sorry to hear! But great that you've got 2 frosties left! When will you use them? Here's hoping one of them is your sticky little baby :) :) :)

Thanks! Goodluck to you too for your frosty cycle!!!


----------



## valentine1

ArmyMomma said:


> Happy for ya Valentine1. Keep us updated.
> My cycle just started yesterday so we have now stepped onto the roller coaster for the first time. I am happy I found this post now I can watch for success stories. YAY! And it will hopefully keep me from going insane!

Thanks! Happy for you too, how exciting! Here's hoping people post some success stories, as much as it gets your hopes up a bit it does at least give you hope, I'm really trying to keep a positive frame of mind! Are you doing an antagonist cycle? Or a long protocol?


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah had my 6 week scan a couple of weeks ago...magical seei g that heart beat!

The 2ww is awful but to be honest I was so scared that the test would be negative that I didn't want to look at the stick after peeing on it! It felt better being hopeful in the 2ww! The first test I did was inconclusive too so everything about my icsi cycle had to be done twice! 

I couldn't do any of the shots myself, DH did them all but it was nice coz he felt really involved in the process every day.

I was at high risk of ohss and had a ridiculous number of follicles - 30 on each side but luckily didnt develop any major symptoms of ohss. Just felt very bloated and found it hard to walk before egg retrieval.

When do u start your cycle?


----------



## ArmyMomma

I am on antagonist cycle. Heading to the doc for CD3. Start Clomid today. I am on all oral medication except for trigger shots. Pretty nervous. We have a two hour drive one way. I agree threads like this give lots of hope. Will update when done. Crossing fingers we stay on track.


----------



## valentine1

highhopes2013 said:


> Yeah had my 6 week scan a couple of weeks ago...magical seei g that heart beat!
> 
> The 2ww is awful but to be honest I was so scared that the test would be negative that I didn't want to look at the stick after peeing on it! It felt better being hopeful in the 2ww! The first test I did was inconclusive too so everything about my icsi cycle had to be done twice!
> 
> I couldn't do any of the shots myself, DH did them all but it was nice coz he felt really involved in the process every day.
> 
> I was at high risk of ohss and had a ridiculous number of follicles - 30 on each side but luckily didnt develop any major symptoms of ohss. Just felt very bloated and found it hard to walk before egg retrieval.
> 
> When do u start your cycle?

Wow congratulations! So amazing, bet it was just the best thing ever seeing that heart beat! Can't wait to experience that! That would have been a bit emotionally painful having to do it all twice!

That's a great way to involved OH! Mine sits there and watches and gets it ready but then I grab and jab haha!

I'm also glad to hear that about not developing ohss, it really is my worst fear for it to be cancelled before we even get to egg retrieval and apparently 1 in 3 do :( 

I started Sunday night, I'm on CD4 at the moment, 2 more nights of stims and then Thursday I start whatever the other one is called, my first scan is next Monday which will be CD10! I can't wait!


----------



## valentine1

ArmyMomma said:


> I am on antagonist cycle. Heading to the doc for CD3. Start Clomid today. I am on all oral medication except for trigger shots. Pretty nervous. We have a two hour drive one way. I agree threads like this give lots of hope. Will update when done. Crossing fingers we stay on track.

We're pretty much exactly the same stage then. I'll be thinking of you! That's good that you get oral meds, I didn't know they could do that, then again I didn't know a great deal about ivf until recently. Never thought we'd be taking this path but I'm so glad we have! Wow that's a long drive, will be worth it though! What country are you in? I'm crossing my fingers too, definitely update when done :) goodluck!


----------



## ArmyMomma

valentine1 said:


> We're pretty much exactly the same stage then. I'll be thinking of you! That's good that you get oral meds, I didn't know they could do that, then again I didn't know a great deal about ivf until recently. Never thought we'd be taking this path but I'm so glad we have! Wow that's a long drive, will be worth it though! What country are you in? I'm crossing my fingers too, definitely update when done :) goodluck!

Well, everything on track 22 follicles and looking good. The doc says I ovulate early (how does he know I have no clue). So, next appointment is CD11. I live in the states. It is a long drive and worth it. Just going to suck when I go in for follicle study ultrasound to see when to trigger. I hope it only takes one or two days. I get oral because everything works great and hubby is ok. The only problem we have is that my tubes are partially tied. Well, looks like we can be bump buddies! YAY! lol What country are you in?


----------



## valentine1

ArmyMomma said:


> valentine1 said:
> 
> 
> We're pretty much exactly the same stage then. I'll be thinking of you! That's good that you get oral meds, I didn't know they could do that, then again I didn't know a great deal about ivf until recently. Never thought we'd be taking this path but I'm so glad we have! Wow that's a long drive, will be worth it though! What country are you in? I'm crossing my fingers too, definitely update when done :) goodluck!
> 
> Well, everything on track 22 follicles and looking good. The doc says I ovulate early (how does he know I have no clue). So, next appointment is CD11. I live in the states. It is a long drive and worth it. Just going to suck when I go in for follicle study ultrasound to see when to trigger. I hope it only takes one or two days. I get oral because everything works great and hubby is ok. The only problem we have is that my tubes are partially tied. Well, looks like we can be bump buddies! YAY! lol What country are you in?Click to expand...

That's great! Wow 22 that's awesome! My dr doesn't do my first US until CD10 which is the 4th, I saw in your signature that you have yours on the 5th! Yeah how amazing would it be to go in for US, get told to trigger and 36 hours later have the ER, perfect! Haha Dr's seem to know everything!
Yes we can definitely be bump buddies hehe!!! I'm in Australia :)


----------



## cali_kt

Giving some hope for your ICSI cycle. Keep in mind I had severe OHSS but the point of the story is how well the eggs did with ICSI. I had 41 eggs retrieved. 37 were mature and all 37 survived ICSI. I got OHSS. 6 beautiful embies frozen. Transfer on March 5. GL with your upcoming ICSI! :thumbup:


----------



## ArmyMomma

valentine1 said:


> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentine1 said:
> 
> 
> We're pretty much exactly the same stage then. I'll be thinking of you! That's good that you get oral meds, I didn't know they could do that, then again I didn't know a great deal about ivf until recently. Never thought we'd be taking this path but I'm so glad we have! Wow that's a long drive, will be worth it though! What country are you in? I'm crossing my fingers too, definitely update when done :) goodluck!
> 
> Well, everything on track 22 follicles and looking good. The doc says I ovulate early (how does he know I have no clue). So, next appointment is CD11. I live in the states. It is a long drive and worth it. Just going to suck when I go in for follicle study ultrasound to see when to trigger. I hope it only takes one or two days. I get oral because everything works great and hubby is ok. The only problem we have is that my tubes are partially tied. Well, looks like we can be bump buddies! YAY! lol What country are you in?Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! Wow 22 that's awesome! My dr doesn't do my first US until CD10 which is the 4th, I saw in your signature that you have yours on the 5th! Yeah how amazing would it be to go in for US, get told to trigger and 36 hours later have the ER, perfect! Haha Dr's seem to know everything!
> Yes we can definitely be bump buddies hehe!!! I'm in Australia :)Click to expand...

That is so awesome! We are right there with each other! Just told hubby. And he says " good now you can bother her with questions, I have no clue of" LMAO


----------



## valentine1

Hahaha love it...men! My hubby agrees with yours! 

I'm feeling super bloaty crampy tonight. Hopefully it gets better or if not doesnt get any worse lol!


----------



## ArmyMomma

valentine1 said:


> Hahaha love it...men! My hubby agrees with yours!
> 
> I'm feeling super bloaty crampy tonight. Hopefully it gets better or if not doesnt get any worse lol!

I am not sure if I am bloaty or not. More uncomfortable in the stomach area. Tho, my emotional roller coaster has begun. It's like PMS on steroids. lol 3 more days of clomid for me. :happydance: I did order my trigger shots today. They will be here Thursday. They cost a freaking fortune..
lol


----------



## valentine1

ArmyMomma said:


> valentine1 said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha love it...men! My hubby agrees with yours!
> 
> I'm feeling super bloaty crampy tonight. Hopefully it gets better or if not doesnt get any worse lol!
> 
> I am not sure if I am bloaty or not. More uncomfortable in the stomach area. Tho, my emotional roller coaster has begun. It's like PMS on steroids. lol 3 more days of clomid for me. :happydance: I did order my trigger shots today. They will be here Thursday. They cost a freaking fortune..
> lolClick to expand...

Haha pms in steroids, sounds fun! When do you do your trigger shot? How much did it cost? 

I go in for my US and bloods tomorrow morning, should know by Arvo how it's looking, whether I'm ready to trigger or not. Really hoping I am and that they don't cancel my cycle! Cross your fingers for me please!!!


----------



## ArmyMomma

I have two different trigger shots and they totaled out to 350.00 US Dollars.. OMG! I go in on Tuesday for my US. Hopefully we will trigger that night.. Keeping fingers crossed no canceling for either one of us.


----------



## ArmyMomma

Well, I had my 11cd appointment today. Since last night I have been having terrible pains in my left ovary. I was so scared I was ovulating but the Doc says nope. There is 7 follicles and they are about 14mm. Which tomorrow I go in again to see the size and most likely will be triggering tomorrow. So, Retrieval will be Thursday and transfer either Saturday or Sunday. YAY!!! I just want this pain to go away. It was so bad that I was crying, which I don't do. And hubby was so worried he kept insisting we go to the emergency room. But, I stuck it out and dealt with the pain. Hopefully we don't have to do this again. How are you Valentine? How was your appointment?


----------



## valentine1

Oh no that would have been scary, you poor thing!!! Yes I really hope this shot works for you :) Not too far away for retrieval and transfer for you at then! Goodluck, will cross my fingers for you!

I had my retrieval this morning (Wednesday morning where I am). They got 9 eggs (boo) and just had a phone call to say 1 wasn't viable so I had 8 and only 6 are suitable for ICSI. Now to wait it out until tomorro to see how many/if any fertilise. 

Feeling a bit depressed. I just feel like only 6 suitable means I may not even get to transfer any back. I don't know much about numbers for this sort of thing. I guess I thought that I'd get a few more that are suitable! Oh well!


----------



## ArmyMomma

valentine1 said:


> Oh no that would have been scary, you poor thing!!! Yes I really hope this shot works for you :) Not too far away for retrieval and transfer for you at then! Goodluck, will cross my fingers for you!
> 
> I had my retrieval this morning (Wednesday morning where I am). They got 9 eggs (boo) and just had a phone call to say 1 wasn't viable so I had 8 and only 6 are suitable for ICSI. Now to wait it out until tomorro to see how many/if any fertilise.
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed. I just feel like only 6 suitable means I may not even get to transfer any back. I don't know much about numbers for this sort of thing. I guess I thought that I'd get a few more that are suitable! Oh well!

From what I know that is a decent number. Heck I have only 7 follicles so lets hope for two good eggs. I am crossing my fingers for you. Man, I am so excited for you. Let me know how many they transfer. I have a couple minutes before I go into the doctor. Really nervous.


----------



## ArmyMomma

Well, egg retrieval was today. Pulled out 5 eggs. Will know tomorrow how many fertilize. I am however in some pain. My stomach is bloated so much I look like I am 6 months pregnant. Hopefully the pain will go away in the next day or two. 
So, Valentine how many were transferred?


----------



## valentine1

ArmyMomma said:


> Well, egg retrieval was today. Pulled out 5 eggs. Will know tomorrow how many fertilize. I am however in some pain. My stomach is bloated so much I look like I am 6 months pregnant. Hopefully the pain will go away in the next day or two.
> So, Valentine how many were transferred?

I keep losing this thread, do you get notifications? I was in pain too. I was in pain for 48 hours, not over the top but hurt to move and pee and sit up for long. Then my puppy jumped on my tummy and I had really bad pain for another 24 hours, I actually worried he'd done damage! What's your pain our of 10? Can you call your clinic? Could be a sign of ohss or just be your reaction! I know I definitely had more pain than what I read others had but not as bad as some people I've read about also. I was pretty bloated too, today's the first day I've felt comfortable wearing pants lol. Hope the pain goes away soon! 

Egg transfer is on Monday Arvo, so about 48 hours away! We're only allowed to put one back cause of our age. If you're over 35 or have a lot of failed cycles they'll talk about putting more back at our clinic. IF we only have 2 embryo's left on Monday I might ask if we can't just not have them both put back. 90% sure they'd say no though!

How many are you putting back?

Really hope you feel better soon! My clinic only gave a cert for 1 day, but there's no way I could have gone back to work until this Monday anyway so I really think everyone is different. Others obviously feel fine the next day.


----------



## zanDark

I had success with my first ICSI and am currently almost 6 weeks pregnant! :flower: Best of luck to both you ladies :hugs::hugs: take really good care of yourselves during the tww and think lots of positive thoughts :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## valentine1

zanDark said:


> I had success with my first ICSI and am currently almost 6 weeks pregnant! :flower: Best of luck to both you ladies :hugs::hugs: take really good care of yourselves during the tww and think lots of positive thoughts :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations!!! That is wonderful! Love hearing these stories, I think any woman who knows the pain of infertility is always truly happy to hear another woman's success :)

Ah the TWW, not long now. I'm dreading it already but plan to just relax and enjoy some me time!


----------



## zanDark

Yes! Definitely enjoy it and do things that make you happy!! :flower: Also good company will help the time pass quicker! :hugs:


----------



## ArmyMomma

valentine1 said:


> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Well, egg retrieval was today. Pulled out 5 eggs. Will know tomorrow how many fertilize. I am however in some pain. My stomach is bloated so much I look like I am 6 months pregnant. Hopefully the pain will go away in the next day or two.
> So, Valentine how many were transferred?
> 
> I keep losing this thread, do you get notifications? I was in pain too. I was in pain for 48 hours, not over the top but hurt to move and pee and sit up for long. Then my puppy jumped on my tummy and I had really bad pain for another 24 hours, I actually worried he'd done damage! What's your pain our of 10? Can you call your clinic? Could be a sign of ohss or just be your reaction! I know I definitely had more pain than what I read others had but not as bad as some people I've read about also. I was pretty bloated too, today's the first day I've felt comfortable wearing pants lol. Hope the pain goes away soon!
> 
> Egg transfer is on Monday Arvo, so about 48 hours away! We're only allowed to put one back cause of our age. If you're over 35 or have a lot of failed cycles they'll talk about putting more back at our clinic. IF we only have 2 embryo's left on Monday I might ask if we can't just not have them both put back. 90% sure they'd say no though!
> 
> How many are you putting back?
> 
> Really hope you feel better soon! My clinic only gave a cert for 1 day, but there's no way I could have gone back to work until this Monday anyway so I really think everyone is different. Others obviously feel fine the next day.Click to expand...

The pain has gone down big time. Still bloated. Doc says probably just from the procedure of that day. The embryologist called and all 5 are fertilized. Transfer is Monday for me too.. Wohooo... I will get a minimum of 2. But it will depend on the quality. They said if the are good only two but if there aren't as good we will do more. Looks like we both will be on the same track after all. 
Congrats ZanDark.... Sticky bean your way! Keep us updated please, love hearing happy endings.


----------



## valentine1

ArmyMomma said:


> valentine1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Well, egg retrieval was today. Pulled out 5 eggs. Will know tomorrow how many fertilize. I am however in some pain. My stomach is bloated so much I look like I am 6 months pregnant. Hopefully the pain will go away in the next day or two.
> So, Valentine how many were transferred?
> 
> I keep losing this thread, do you get notifications? I was in pain too. I was in pain for 48 hours, not over the top but hurt to move and pee and sit up for long. Then my puppy jumped on my tummy and I had really bad pain for another 24 hours, I actually worried he'd done damage! What's your pain our of 10? Can you call your clinic? Could be a sign of ohss or just be your reaction! I know I definitely had more pain than what I read others had but not as bad as some people I've read about also. I was pretty bloated too, today's the first day I've felt comfortable wearing pants lol. Hope the pain goes away soon!
> 
> Egg transfer is on Monday Arvo, so about 48 hours away! We're only allowed to put one back cause of our age. If you're over 35 or have a lot of failed cycles they'll talk about putting more back at our clinic. IF we only have 2 embryo's left on Monday I might ask if we can't just not have them both put back. 90% sure they'd say no though!
> 
> How many are you putting back?
> 
> Really hope you feel better soon! My clinic only gave a cert for 1 day, but there's no way I could have gone back to work until this Monday anyway so I really think everyone is different. Others obviously feel fine the next day.Click to expand...
> 
> The pain has gone down big time. Still bloated. Doc says probably just from the procedure of that day. The embryologist called and all 5 are fertilized. Transfer is Monday for me too.. Wohooo... I will get a minimum of 2. But it will depend on the quality. They said if the are good only two but if there aren't as good we will do more. Looks like we both will be on the same track after all.
> Congrats ZanDark.... Sticky bean your way! Keep us updated please, love hearing happy endings.Click to expand...

That's all fantastic news! Yay! We really will be exactly on track, so funny! Do you know what day you'll go for your Beta? I go in Friday the 22nd.
How exciting that you might get twins! That would be amazing! And so glad your pain has gone. I was surprised how much pain there was on my first day.


----------



## ArmyMomma

I am not sure when my beta check is. He hasn't told us that part yet. I guess it's one thing at a time. lol


----------



## tribble

Had ICSI in Feb - see signature for stats :) got a BFP and really hoping it sticks!!


----------



## valentine1

That's amazing tribble! Congrats! Thanks for sharing your good news :) !!!

I had my transfer today, was in and out, so easy, not sure why I was so nervous! It's amazing to see our embryo (once we knew what it was we were looking at) lol! My Dr doesn't recommend pure bed rest or anything like a lot of other women's Dr's do. He said nothing to get the core body temp up (sauna, baths, marathons etc) and no heavy lifting but apart from that resume everyday life which is great! I'm still going to relax and not exert myself but not for fear it will ruin the chances of it sticking but just because I want to and can. It's going to be a long wait until the 22nd! 

How did you transfer go armymomma?


----------



## ArmyMomma

My transfer isn't for another 6 hours. I am dying over here. lol My doctor puts women on bedrest for two days. And then normal activity. I am really excited. I want it done and those little beans inside of me... LOL Yes this TTW is going to be long and crazy. But, we can do it.


----------



## ArmyMomma

Transfer went well.. We transferred 8A and 7A. My lining a 7mm. And now for the long 2WW!


----------



## suzie mcg

Good luck guys!! 
I got pregnant on IVF with ICSI last month on my first try, and just had my 8 week scan and there is a heartbeat :)
I wasn't expecting to get a positive on the first go - esp as only 2 of my 4 eggs made it to blast... and they only put one in.. yep only 4 eggs at retrieval. I have never been so disappointed in my life. 
BUT it can work first time so I wish you all the best luck in the world! Hope this helps the positive vibe to flow for you x


----------



## valentine1

Yay army! I don't know what any of that means, my Embryologist didn't give us a grading, they don't at my clinic. But it sounds good for you! Now to wait it out :)


----------



## valentine1

suzie mcg said:


> Good luck guys!!
> I got pregnant on IVF with ICSI last month on my first try, and just had my 8 week scan and there is a heartbeat :)
> I wasn't expecting to get a positive on the first go - esp as only 2 of my 4 eggs made it to blast... and they only put one in.. yep only 4 eggs at retrieval. I have never been so disappointed in my life.
> BUT it can work first time so I wish you all the best luck in the world! Hope this helps the positive vibe to flow for you x

Thanks Susie!
Congratulations! I bet it was the most amazing feeling knowing there's that little heartbeat <3 you really are proof it doesn't matter how many eggs you get, it just takes one :) did you freeze the other? Thanks for the positive vibes, I LOVE hearing these success stories, hoping it continues with our stories too!


----------



## suzie mcg

Valentine.... OMG are you in Goolwa??? I'm at Seaford :) wow!!

Seeing the heartbeat was the biggest relief of my life - I was certain I wasn't really pregnant because I feel absolutely normal aside from being a bit tired and hungry, but sometimes I feel like that normally! My other little blast is frozen and hopefully will pop it in next year.. Make sure you keep your feet up as much as you can and think happy thoughts! xxx


----------



## valentine1

I am yes! Haha definitely wow!!! I've never seen anyone from adelaide on this forum!!! :D

Where did you go through? Flinders, repromed or fert sa for your cycle? 

That is amazing, I can't wait to see a heartbeat one day (hopefully from this cycle)! And I bet it all suddenly just felt really real :D 

And then you've got your sibling, it's perfect!

Trying to relax and not do much but It's hard, my Dr said no need to rest but I still am just puttinf my feet up like you said and really relax which I never get to do, I'm a massive stress head! Xxx


----------



## suzie mcg

Wow again! we're practically neighbours!

We went through Flinders and they were fantastic. Hearing the heartbeat was insanely awesome - I really expected to find out i wasn't actually pregnant (lame.. I know)

I know what you mean about not relaxing - if u ever went to the seaford shopping centre, I own the CD store there (we moved to aldinga last year) so I work a million hours a week. Taking a week off to relax was SO out of character for me but it was so nice to just read books and watch movies and generally be a lazy slob for a change LOL. And no housework (that was OH's rule not mine!)

At the scan today when I told the doctor I had a whole week of rest after the transfer she said that was the right thing to do - but when I had it done, everyone was adamant that it wasn't necessary!! So relax if you can and let me know how you go during the dreaded 2ww x


----------



## ArmyMomma

Valentine, so how's it going? I'd ask if you have any symptoms yet but probably not. lol Beta check is the 22nd... Oh man that seems like a year from now.. lol


----------



## valentine1

suzie mcg said:


> Wow again! we're practically neighbours!
> 
> We went through Flinders and they were fantastic. Hearing the heartbeat was insanely awesome - I really expected to find out i wasn't actually pregnant (lame.. I know)
> 
> I know what you mean about not relaxing - if u ever went to the seaford shopping centre, I own the CD store there (we moved to aldinga last year) so I work a million hours a week. Taking a week off to relax was SO out of character for me but it was so nice to just read books and watch movies and generally be a lazy slob for a change LOL. And no housework (that was OH's rule not mine!)
> 
> At the scan today when I told the doctor I had a whole week of rest after the transfer she said that was the right thing to do - but when I had it done, everyone was adamant that it wasn't necessary!! So relax if you can and let me know how you go during the dreaded 2ww x

That's fantastic! I've heard good things about them! We went through Repromed, bit of a hike but have been so great so far!

Aw that's amazing, not lame, I think we try and protect ourselves. Hubby and I are talking like I am pregnant, trying to be positive! We'll soon find out if that was a bad idea :-|

I love aldinga, have family in Willunga. Amazing beach! Never been to 
Seaford shopping centre but wow sounds like y


----------



## valentine1

Ou are a busy bee! And your OH saying no housework, love it! Mines been doing it all but he still makes me 'tidy up' after myself haha. 

I agree, a bit of rest and relaxation can only be good. It's amazing the differences in advice drs give, I've read some women's that say bed rest for 2 whole weeks! Woah!

Will let you know how I go, 8 more sleeps, not that I'm counting lol. Now you look back when did you feel any symptoms, if you did? And what were they? Not going to symptom spot hopefully but still nice to hear :) xx


----------



## valentine1

ArmyMomma said:


> Valentine, so how's it going? I'd ask if you have any symptoms yet but probably not. lol Beta check is the 22nd... Oh man that seems like a year from now.. lol

Hi! Nope nothing yet :( lol have a really sore abdomen, but honestly wondering if I have had mild ohss as it's really sore. But definitely wouldn't be a symptom. Can't trust anything with the pregnyl injections either. How about you? 

Same day as me :) yay! 8 more sleeps for me, not sure of your time zone but assuming similar obviously. What have you been doing? Still resting? I have been but did get up and cook today for a bit. Mainly watching trashy tv though. Bit of cabin fever haha! All so worth it!


----------



## ArmyMomma

valentine1 said:


> ArmyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Valentine, so how's it going? I'd ask if you have any symptoms yet but probably not. lol Beta check is the 22nd... Oh man that seems like a year from now.. lol
> 
> Hi! Nope nothing yet :( lol have a really sore abdomen, but honestly wondering if I have had mild ohss as it's really sore. But definitely wouldn't be a symptom. Can't trust anything with the pregnyl injections either. How about you?
> 
> Same day as me :) yay! 8 more sleeps for me, not sure of your time zone but assuming similar obviously. What have you been doing? Still resting? I have been but did get up and cook today for a bit. Mainly watching trashy tv though. Bit of cabin fever haha! All so worth it!Click to expand...

Sore here too... Hoping for some kind of symptom that I can say "hey I had that with the other two"... Yesterday I did have a slight cramp on my left side. Hoping it was implantation. Every night hubby talks to my belly and tells it to become sticky bean and then says he loves it and good night. Really cute. Just hope this one is the one! More for him than anything. I am a lot stronger and can handle things like this. Hubby on the other hand this his first time for it all..


----------



## suzie mcg

valentine1 said:


> Ou are a busy bee! And your OH saying no housework, love it! Mines been doing it all but he still makes me 'tidy up' after myself haha.
> 
> I agree, a bit of rest and relaxation can only be good. It's amazing the differences in advice drs give, I've read some women's that say bed rest for 2 whole weeks! Woah!
> 
> Will let you know how I go, 8 more sleeps, not that I'm counting lol. Now you look back when did you feel any symptoms, if you did? And what were they? Not going to symptom spot hopefully but still nice to hear :) xx

Hey - sorry for the late reply.. my MIL passed away on Friday and it's been a bit sad and crazy... 
The only symptoms I had were so similar to the ones I had from IVF and the progesterone, that it was confusing. Really sore breasts and strange cramping would be the only things I could acknowledge. The cramping only just stopped at 8 weeks, but is a good thing apparently. At times I was so sure it was AF coming that I'd run to the toilet armed with a tampon every couple of hours.
Hope that helps! Good luck xxx


----------



## valentine1

So sorry to hear about your MIL, that's so sad, sending lots of lots your way!

I love that the progesterone mimics symptoms cause it does mean I kind of put everything down to that. And you've made me feel a bit better about feeling like AF was coming, I've been cramping on and off for 2 days now :( hoping it's a good sign and not a bad sign! So stressful!
That definitely helps, thanks so much! Xxx


----------



## ArmyMomma

suzie mcg said:


> valentine1 said:
> 
> 
> Ou are a busy bee! And your OH saying no housework, love it! Mines been doing it all but he still makes me 'tidy up' after myself haha.
> 
> I agree, a bit of rest and relaxation can only be good. It's amazing the differences in advice drs give, I've read some women's that say bed rest for 2 whole weeks! Woah!
> 
> Will let you know how I go, 8 more sleeps, not that I'm counting lol. Now you look back when did you feel any symptoms, if you did? And what were they? Not going to symptom spot hopefully but still nice to hear :) xx
> 
> Hey - sorry for the late reply.. my MIL passed away on Friday and it's been a bit sad and crazy...
> The only symptoms I had were so similar to the ones I had from IVF and the progesterone, that it was confusing. Really sore breasts and strange cramping would be the only things I could acknowledge. The cramping only just stopped at 8 weeks, but is a good thing apparently. At times I was so sure it was AF coming that I'd run to the toilet armed with a tampon every couple of hours.
> Hope that helps! Good luck xxxClick to expand...

Oh, Suzie I am so sorry about your MIL. 
Valentine- I caved and tested. I have tested for the past three days and first two days were negative but today I got a positive. Will test tomorrow! Asked Doc about the HCG shot being in my system but he says since I tested negative twice with the same tests this one is a real positive. Lets just hope sticky goes on! I cramped bad two days ago. seriously thought AF was here for sure, but apparently not. Good Vibes for ya girl!


----------



## valentine1

Oh my god congrats!!! Exciting!!! When do you go for your beta? 
Hope I have the same luck! :) I'm too scared to test, I'm holding out for 22nd unless AF shows!


----------



## ArmyMomma

valentine1 said:


> Oh my god congrats!!! Exciting!!! When do you go for your beta?
> Hope I have the same luck! :) I'm too scared to test, I'm holding out for 22nd unless AF shows!

I test on the 22nd. I told DH that I will test two more times to see if there is positives then we will just wait.. I did post in the 2WW section under 8dpo BFN with Clear Blue Digi.. I explained the whole ordeal that happened this AM.. LOL 
You are a strong woman for not testing. Wish I was that strong. You will have your BFP too.. And a sticky bean! I can feel it... :happydance:


----------



## suzie mcg

That is AWESOME news!! I held off testing until the day before my beta was due, then didn't believe it was actually positive anyway..lol
Huge congrats!


----------



## MissKitty31

Hi my dear , my name is Daniela and we too , will start the ICSI soon , maybe in 2 , 3 weeks. We are super excited but mortified of the entire process , and the needles are just only one of the concerns. I'm so happy to be on this forum because I feel much better when I know that we are not alone....I hope everything is ok , and you got your dreamed baby....kisses and hugs for you and all women out there doing this , we are super women !!!!!!!


----------

